# chromium - segmentation fault



## aimeec1995 (Oct 14, 2017)

I am moving my install over to my SSD, and installed chromium. But it will not launch, and only gives the error segmentation fault. 

Have tried googling the issue with no luck, it was working previously, only difference is now i'm in i386. 

Using FreeBSD 11.0 i386


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 14, 2017)

www/chromium is not the best browser to run on FreeBSD,
it has some issues, which doesn't get fixed for years. **N E V E R** use chromium,
when you're working with bitcoins, for example, it can freeze at any time, your nervous system may suffer.
Better try www/firefox, which is working pretty stable.


----------



## skywhi (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi,

I had a similar problem a while ago. Did you make sure you have 
	
	



```
dbus_enable="YES"
```
 in your /etc/rc.conf ? That solved the seg faults from Firefox for me.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 14, 2017)

skywhi said:


> dbus_enable="YES"


Dbus is required everywhere, even to use any login manager,
or to use trash, for example, in every file manager. In GNU/Linux it is activated automatically,
after its installation, because of systemd (or most often it comes preinstalled, because of Ubuntu ),
so you don't need to add something manually.


----------



## skywhi (Oct 14, 2017)

As I am installing everything from scratch and using XMonad as my WM and then mostly terminals, I had to manually add that line that _seemed_ to fix the segfault I was experiencing. But that's probably not the case of the OP because it worked from him before. Anyway thank you very much for the details


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 14, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> Better try www/firefox, which is working pretty stable.


Better test the update to Firefox 57.0 now if you want it to remain that way: PR 222693. AFAICT it's going to have problem on i386 too.



aimeec1995 said:


> I am moving my install over to my SSD, and installed chromium. But it will not launch, and only gives the error segmentation fault.
> 
> Have tried googling the issue with no luck, it was working previously, only difference is now i'm in i386.
> 
> Using FreeBSD 11.0 i386


It's a known problem: PR 221266


----------



## aimeec1995 (Oct 14, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> www/chromium is not the best browser to run on FreeBSD,
> it has some issues, which doesn't get fixed for years. **N E V E R** use chromium,
> when you're working with bitcoins, for example, it can freeze at any time, your nervous system may suffer.
> Better try www/firefox, which is working pretty stable.





tobik@ said:


> Better test the update to Firefox 57.0 now if you want it to remain that way: PR 222693. AFAICT it's going to have problem on i386 too.
> 
> 
> It's a known problem: PR 221266




Unfortunately I need a plugin for chrome to deal with the lack of a reasonably functional flash plugin so I will switch to amd64.


----------



## shepper (Oct 15, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> www/chromium is not the best browser to run on FreeBSD,
> it has some issues, which doesn't get fixed for years. **N E V E R** use chromium,
> when you're working with bitcoins, for example, it can freeze at any time, your nervous system may suffer.
> Better try www/firefox, which is working pretty stable.



Browsers keep getting more memory intensive.  Of late, the heavy weight browsers, including Firefox, do not do well in i386 machines, particularly if they have limited memory.

The FreeBSD porters have the latest stable (chromium-61.0.3163.100) release of www/chromium.  I don't barter with bitcoins, but my OpenBSD amd64 chromium does great with youtube content.  Granted it is an amd64 with 8GB ram.  I also run Chromium on a Via C7-D i386 laptop with 2GB of ram - it is painfully slow.

Several things you can try:
1)  If you are running a Desktop Environment, switch to a WindowManager
2)  Use youtube-dl and then play back the video with either mplayer or vlc.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 15, 2017)

It is a known bug with www/chromium, described several times on these forums. Sometimes its tabs freezing.


drhowarddrfine said:


> I've talked of the problem with www/chromium several times before here. The issues revolve around how complicated it has become, it needs a huge amount of ram just to build it and the maintainers don't have such a machine, the chromium team and Google are of little help, and, of course, the lack of developers helping out.



And it is not related to my memory amount,
I got the same issue with chromium on a pc with 4GB of RAM and on a laptop with 6GB of RAM,
both using CPU, that should be more than enough to use www/chromium and both running x11-wm/fvwm2.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Oct 15, 2017)

chromium's CR html5 player is the only way to watch crunchyroll on freebsd


----------



## Minbari (Oct 15, 2017)

shepper said:


> 2)  Use youtube-dl and then play back the video with either mplayer or vlc.



Or you could use youtube-viewer


----------

